# Parking at Sainsbury's Truro



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

Hi

Just wondered if there is any problems parking a motorhome at Sainsbury's Truro as it looks like it's a rooftop carpark (Google).
We hope to shop there this coming week but don't want to come across a low barrier etc.   

Thanks


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

You shouldn't have any problems parking, it's quite a large park all open as far as I know or at least it was last time I went there.

They are currently extending the store but that has little impact on the parking area.

Keith


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

failing that there is a tesco at the bottom of the hill, no height barriers but parking can be tight.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I would probably choose Tesco as my experience when I parked in the Sainsbury car park in a people carrier a couple of months ago was that it was one of the less easy supermarket car parks. It was exceptionally busy (although it was a Saturday afternoon) and I needed to go around and up and down the aisles several times. I was in the lower level so don't know what it's like above. I've parked several times in Tesco in Truro and never had a problem.


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Truro*

Thanks everyone.
I think it will have to be Tesco.


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

There is a weight restriction on the upper deck stopping most motorhomes!!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Simple option - why not ring Sainsburys and ask them!


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Tesco is a bit easier if you are a shopper as they have a new charging system and it has driven lot of non shoppers away! You should be able to get even a fairly large motorhome in now but it is only free for half an hour but you can stay for up 2 hours if you spend £5 I think and get a ticket number to get out free! Otherwise they charge £70.

As far a Sainsbury is concerned, if you can find the space on the lower deck you should be ok, but I repeat, there is a weight restriction on the upper deck of 2 tons I think.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Be warned - Tesco has a camera system that photographs every vehicle on entry. You see this clearly when you enter your parking voucher after shopping. You don't see the cameras but there are notices up. 

So no chance of a quick park and getaway without paying.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Since the OP was intending to park there in June 2011, I imagine that he has sorted it one way or the other by now - at least I hope so!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peribro said:


> Since the OP was intending to park there in June 2011, I imagine that he has sorted it one way or the other by now - at least I hope so!


Well I wouldn't want to pay his penalty charge if he's still trying to get out.


----------



## sunseeker145 (Apr 27, 2012)

Another concern with the upper deck at Sainsbury is that the access road is a little tight on the ramp and has been hit several times by other vehicles. I usually use the upper deck but do not remember seeing a motorhome up there. Tesco's would probably be better. Regards Sarah.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Doh!

Seeing how as what I am unlikely to visit Truro why didn't I spot the date of the OP and thus waste my time replying!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The other point is why tell someone who wants to shop at Sainsbury's they'd be better off going to Tesco?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Stanner said:


> The other point is why tell someone who wants to shop at Sainsbury's they'd be better off going to Tesco?


Well - leaving aside that I genuinely thought that Tesco would be easier for motorhome parking than Sainsbury, I also owned some shares in Tesco at the time. Anyway they carried on going down in price so I sold them at a loss and therefore I don't mind now where people park!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peribro said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > The other point is why tell someone who wants to shop at Sainsbury's they'd be better off going to Tesco?
> ...


Ease of parking is irrelevant if you want to shop somewhere else.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Ease of parking is irrelevant if you want to shop somewhere else.


I imagine that if someone is completely hellbent on shopping at one particular store then whether or not they can easily park will be an irrelevance. If that is the case then it is probably a pointless exercise asking "Just wondered if there is any problems parking a motorhome at Sainsbury's Truro" because they will presumably attempt to park there, come what may. On the other hand, if that person is concerned about parking problems at their preferred store then they may be interested to learn about other stores within a couple of miles that do not have the same parking difficulties. For my part, when driving the motorhome, I would always prefer the easier supermarket parking option if there is only a mile or two in it.


----------

